# Other video projection dvds or files



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok I now have a video projector and I can't wait to play Hallowindow for Halloween or for one of our haunt club events. 
Does anyone know if there are other dvds, videos, or files out there that are for Halloween or Haunted Attraction Video projection? 
I would love to have more projections out in our cemetery and in the house windows. Just searching the internet I can't come up with much.

Thanks,
HallowEve :jol:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Theres a bunch but the cost is much higher since they are aimed at the pro haunt. I actually started a company that has shot 6 new DVDs that will be released for next year. We will be using them for our haunts this year. The cost will be around 300 bucks a DVD which puts it a little out of reach for most home haunters. We used real actors combined with CGI's for the DVDs, ... that accounts for some of the cost. 
You can get some pro ones here but be aware they are very short with no real options ... intended for the pro haunt. This is not mine ....www.atmosfearfx.com


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Two DVD based products that come to mind are BigScreamTV and Twisted Ambience products.

I may incorporate the Twisted Ambience's Dead Sea Aquarium into a pirate theme this year--view from a sunken ship portal.

I thought Target last year had some DVDs along these lines--one I think was going through a haunted museum or something like that. Can't remember the others.

Last year I bought a Drews Famous DVD which had looped ghosts on it. It was a simpler animation than Hallowindow and geared more for younger kids. Bought the DVD from Dollar Tree.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I really like the first one atmosfearfx with the woman with the ax..NOW THATS A WINDOW SCENE!! Many may say its too gory but if someone can make this with similar effects it would be awesome..it actually fits whats going on in the house! Cemetery's candles, bats etc are not in the house..it should be ghost apparitions, things going by the window so people not only think the front yard is haunted but INSIDE is haunted too!

$250 is waaaay to expensive for a DVD..I do understand the production that goes into making these things but thats no where near acceptable for the home haunter. Add a projector and now your at $600 for a single prop. I would maybe consider it at half price, but even then its a long shot...This is a product that cant recover its cost in 1 year, its has to affordable so the masses can purchase. Once its made, the same DVD can be sold every year for the next 5,6,10 years. These companies have not figured this out yet. Halloweeners would buy year round if prices were truly affordable the other 11 months out of the year..


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I got a copy of the singing pumpkins last year and really loved the effect. Check out the link to a thread on this forum.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11809


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

meltdown211 said:


> $250 is waaaay to expensive for a DVD..I do understand the production that goes into making these things but thats no where near acceptable for the home haunter. Add a projector and now your at $600 for a single prop. I would maybe consider it at half price, but even then its a long shot...This is a product that cant recover its cost in 1 year, its has to affordable so the masses can purchase. Once its made, the same DVD can be sold every year for the next 5,6,10 years. These companies have not figured this out yet. Halloweeners would buy year round if prices were truly affordable the other 11 months out of the year..


I agree and the other point is that at $250 many home haunters would be tempted to either find or make clandestine copies of such an expensive DVD. At $20-$40 most haunters wouldn't bother.

Another things is that there is MASSES of talent out there. An expensive DVD invites other companies or individuals to come out with their own cheaper version. Make it a sensible price and there just isn't the same incentive.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

These are probably not targeted to home haunters. They are for professionals only. I dont think they want just anyone to be able to get them. jmho


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks to everyone for the great help!

I will have to find out if I can still get a copy of the singing pumpkins, that is really cool!

As far as the pro haunt dvd's I wouldn't spend $1000 or close to it for a dvd but if I really wanted to stand out with something different I may squeeze out $250. I think everyones vision of what they want their haunt to be is different, I can see some spending a lot of $ on a dvd and some not.

Again thanks, I really appreciate it! :jol:
HallowEve


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

http://haunts.batesbunch.com/dvd/ love this guys work.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

*Anyone know if this is still available?*

I checked out the thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11809
on the singing pumpkins dvd from Mixitup, I would love to have this in our yard haunt.
This is great! I love it!
I have emailed them to see if it is still available, I know they said they are very busy on the last post so I know it may take a while for them to reply.

Has anyone purchased the dvd lately?

Just real anxious to find out as I would love to purchase a copy!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I know at last word he was working on the 2009 singing pumpkins.I hope that is still in the works.


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

i can create the singing pumpkins for u if u like - if u still need it -- 
here an sort of what they would look like


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes you can get a copy of the singing pumpkins..in fact there are several versions by different animators. I just bought one where a trio of pumpkins sing "Blue Moon" by the Marcels for $30. It is really a hoot. And I don't even have a projector yet. Look on youtube for singing pumpkins and you will find several and they are all fun.


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Aquayne said:


> These are probably not targeted to home haunters. They are for professionals only. I dont think they want just anyone to be able to get them. jmho


I think you guys have incorrect pricing for the AtmosFEARfx effects! All of the disks are actually $40 and each include a variety of different effects (and some different modes to mix things up, like lightning and strobe).

While we do custom things for professional haunts, we definitely want home haunters to have fun with the effects, too.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*Twisted Ambiance*

Personally, I like the vids I got a year or so back from Twisted Ambiance.

Their website is down (TwistedAmbience.com) but they are still taking orders and most of their work can be seen on YouTube


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's a list that I believe to be pretty complete for all Halloween Videos on the market..

http://www.atmosfearfx.com/
http://hallowindow.com/products 
http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/ (similar to Hallowindow, nicely done)
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store/ 
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/dvd/ (eyeball is free, best eyeball I've seen!)
http://backyardtheater.com/forums/in...p?topic=3082.0 (read the whole thread, lots of free stuff shared and available for download)
http://scaremation.com/products.html 
http://geeknfreak.com/adopt.htm 
http://www.becksyndicate.com/Halloween/ (cool eyeballs and ghost face)
http://vidscenes.com/shop/
http://singingpumpkins.bigcartel.com/
http://www.imagineerieing.com/products.html
http://www.holiday-video-stock.com/
http://fearmart.com/projection.php
http://activeden.net/item/realistic-spiders/58668
http://www.benlane.com/theeye.html
Big Scream TV (http://www.lightformproductions.com/store.html)
Motion Loops (downloads and DVD's available)) (http://www.motionloops.com/index.php)
Jon Hyers Videos (http://www.outrageous-media.com/products.html)
Mr. Chickens Haunted Tombstones (http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/p/for-sale.html)
http://spectralillusions.com/


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I watch the discussion and I wonder..why don't more people here make DVDs?

We have members who have facilities for scenes, the skills for makeup, props on hand, and costumes. All they would need is a good video camera.

No, it might not be as good as a pro hunt would use. But a lot of us are happy with a Chevy, we don't all need a Benz.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

There's a big difference btween filming what you have on hand and creating a DVD for projection purposes, specifically designed to be shown on a window or wall to create an illusion. There are more and more amatuer videos being created like Mr Chickens Gravestone projections and Eddie LaTorres singing pumpkins that are truly phenomenal and each has a very specific effect and surface it's designed for. It takes more than just a good video camera, it takes a thorough knowledge of post-production editing and effects, but I bet as time goes by the growth of the video/animation prop selections will become huge!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I found halloween themed screensavers on my cable TV provider's On Demand menu. They each run about 8 minutes. They're hi def, one is 3D (viewed with green/red glasses). Here's a little snippet.

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/Haunt%20Forum%20Pics/SkullVidSamp_zps5997927c.mp4


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Love the idea Dyno. I don't suppose you have Charter?


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

We also offer projection dvds. you can check them out here http://kindredmoonproductions.com/projectiondvds.html

Many more are on the way too. stay tuned!


----------

